# My Pensacola Beach Pier Experience



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I do not generally like crowds so going to the pier has never appealed to me. However, all the recent threads about how bad it is with people's attitudes and whatnot had me thinking negatively about it and even joining in the threads bashing it without having actually experienced it. I decided that I would go on Saturday and form my own opinion.

I took my girlfriend with me and we went to the octagon so I could catch some live bait. In my fantasy world, I was planning on having a live pinfish ready to throw at a big king or cobia or something. We got some pinfish and a couple glass minnows? They were about 4 inches long and had one row of really shiny scales that ran the length of their bodies. 

We got to the pier at about 11 and walked down to about 50 feet from the end. I was easily able to find us a spot and set up. I tossed out a pinfish off the west side and free lined it to see what would happen. I rigged up my smaller set up with a gotcha and found a spot on the east side and started casting and watching everyone. I observed that my technique with the gotcha was not what a guy next to me was doing so I switched up and let it sink to the bottom and would rapidly jig it up. I landed a nice Spanish right away. Lost three more as I was trying to get them over the rail. The bite slowed down for a bit and when it picked back up I got cut off. The best color for me was bright yellow with an orange head. My other colors didnt produce like that one did.

I went down to the end and threw around for a little while and then an older asian man who did not speak english came down around everyone with a big shark on. He went up and down and back around the pier for well over an hour. Finally got it up and his friend came and they seriously pier netted the thing much to everyone's laughter and distaste. Peopple tried to tell the guy you cant catch the shark and keep it but he would just say "Cobia". They got it up (I will add a pic) and then another guy comes down with a big shark on and it ends up being on the same guys pole that was left in the water at the other end of the pier. In the confusion, the original shark got tossed back in and they eventually cut off shark #2. When I left, the guy was passed out against the rail.

I saw a spinner shark jump that was really cool, lots of rays and schools of fish. Everyone I talked to was super friendly and helpful. I did see someone's boat get nailed with cobia jigs and lots of words were exchanged with boaters who came too close.

My girlfriend and I really had a good time. I am going to have to pick her up a rod for throwing at spanish as she loved it when I would hand her mine (baitcaster that I was not about to try and teach her to throw that day) and let her reel them in. It was exciting and I will definitely be going back.

There was definitely shenanigans here and there but nothing more than whats to be expected when a bunch of guys get around eachother doing something that is somewhat competitive.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha i heard that story last night when i got to the pier around 845. The bite there last night was on fire. A couple sharks ripping drag and a massive red that fought harder then the sharks.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

im glad you had a good time. pier rats are not bad people, if you have a positive attitude and watch others and learn then you will have a good time. and like you said with a whole bunch of guys trying to kill some fish, sometimes it does get boring out there and weird things will happen lol


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

OP... good post and great attitude. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind if boat got hit with the lead
Jig?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont know what about owning a boat makes some people think they own the water. I love bank fishing and I have a boat also, when I see someone fishing from a fixed position I stay well out of casting range. If you are mobile get away from the crowds, isnt that why you get a boat...it's just rude. Golden rule people.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that the two of you had a good time out there and saw it's beauty. I was in the pompano hole all day, never walked out past the bar. As for the boats, you'd think that they would all know about what may happen if they get within casting range of the pier... Especially with all of the talk about it as of late. Hope to see yall out there next time!


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

*Thaa pier*

sorta glad to see posts about the pier ... been down here since 2008 .. fished the pier a couple of times ... nothing special bout those two occasions ... but read plenty of negative comments about the regular guys that fish the pier ... fished the bridges and shore for the most part so I could stay isolated from confrontation of the sort reported from the pier ... but everyone who doesn't have a boat knows that the pier is where you can hook up on what you are really after ...maybe I will give it another chance ... gotta spring for that bridge net ... would hate to hook into a king or cobia and beg someone to help bring it up


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

bryansul said:


> sorta glad to see posts about the pier ... been down here since 2008 .. fished the pier a couple of times ... nothing special bout those two occasions ... but read plenty of negative comments about the regular guys that fish the pier ... fished the bridges and shore for the most part so I could stay isolated from confrontation of the sort reported from the pier ... but everyone who doesn't have a boat knows that the pier is where you can hook up on what you are really after ...maybe I will give it another chance ... gotta spring for that bridge net ... would hate to hook into a king or cobia and beg someone to help bring it up


I believe they use a pier gaff to get those 2 types of fish up.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

And you wouldn't have to beg. Just ask nicely and somebody would be willing to help net or gaff your fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report & pics.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I am a fan of the pier, and I am not a pier rat. Watching the pier rats got me to were I am today in fishing. There have been times when I first king fished, that a rat would go off, because I crossed there line. Me not knowing how bad the wind effected my cast, of course I screwed a few folks up from time to time. How the situation is handled is all its about. I choose the high road and dont confront people and others feel they always have to....
To each his own....
I know I caught my first pier king after watching the pier rats. I watched everything and asked some questions. Finally said I am getting up early, as I was told and bought some sabikis. Walked out to the end before first light and started working the sabiki. Caught a monster thread fin and tossed him out on my king rod. Set the rod down to grab a drink and immediatly my drag was screaming. Ended up catching my first king, 41lb king at 540am...
I was so excited I grabbed my bag, rods and got a ride from the pier cart to the parking lot with the fish. I didnt have a cooler so I threw a couple towels over my seats and threw the king in my car then went straight home. I didnt fish 30 mins....I cant tell you how happy I was, and it was because i watched the pier rats do it, over and over!
This was 3 weeks before hurricane Ivan and I still make several trips a year to the pier to get my fix. Its a different game on the pier and even though I own a boat, I go the pier! Love them or hate the rats, go!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I was out the Saturday afternnon, spectating, mostly at the end. The Spanish were certainly flying.*


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

just wanted to put my 2 cents in....I have lived here all my life..51 years..i have done alot of fishing off of navarre pier and yes some folks can get sort of mouthy but all in all everyone is out there are great folks..they are all quick to help a newcomer.RULE OF THUMB....DON'T GET IN THE MIDDLE OF A GROUP OF LING FISHERS AND BOTTOM FISH !!!! (JUS SAYIN)


----------

